# sig p238 how to adjust triger pull



## vinroby (Jul 3, 2011)

how to adjust a sig p238 trigger pull


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See a good gunsmith. This is not a job for a beginner. (If it is possible, which it may not be.)


----------



## vinroby (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, Was hoping I could do it my self if someone knew how to fix the problem


----------

